# Bubblegum milkshake



## AniDey

I would love to try a bubblegum milkshake juice.
Can anyone recommend something?
Is there one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random-Hero

I prefer Lime. But sounds like and awesome vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

AniDey said:


> I would love to try a bubblegum milkshake juice.
> Anyone?


Hi @AniDey 

Do you DIY by any chance? If you do, this looks like an excellent recipe: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-39#post-327688

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey

Unfortunately not @Lingogrey .
I will have to in future, as I live in the bush.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @AniDey
You avatar is a hoot

Dont know of a bubblegum milkshake ready made juice but I do recall something mentioned somewhere about a bubblegum flavoured juice - maybe not the milkshake part. Just cant remember where it was or who it was.

Maybe it was this - try the VapeKing Wacky Wicks juice
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-wacky-wicks-20ml.html

Edit - I have not tried this juice so can't tell you what it tastes like though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey

Hahah @Silver .
I have a black cat too. And I am a Mother-in-law..... 

I have got the Wacky wicks, and it doesn't taste like anything on my iStick basic or twisp.
I am buying a Subox nano, maybe it will be better.
Gotta fix my sinus too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

Another bubblegum (but not milkshake) juice: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/urban-grape-by-bbm-sir-vape.t20356/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Also Snollygoster and Smackle Juice from Vape Elixir (bubblegum, but not milkshake): http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-elixir-flavour-profiles.t19316/#post-321965

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Satans_Stick

You get a few bubblegum juices or strawberry/vanilla/lime milkshake juices but I haven't seen a bubblegum milkshake. 
I'd love to try one though. Bubblegum Steri-stumpie is my favourite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaZa05

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @AniDey
> 
> Do you DIY by any chance? If you do, this looks like an excellent recipe: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-39#post-327688



Thank you for this, I forgot it was here on the forum where I saw it . Need to add some of these variants into my next order to try this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey

Thank you all for your input. 
So now, who's gonna mix us a batch?
@Larry ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry

@AniDey if someone is willing to supply the ingredients, I'm willing to mix up a batch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zee01

AniDey said:


> I would love to try a bubblegum milkshake juice.
> Can anyone recommend something?
> Is there one?


TKO Blue Milk local juice but off the hook (Blue Steri Stampie)

Taste may depend on the setup you have, im using Pulse 80w with Dead Rabbit 24ml and flavor for days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Zee01 said:


> TKO Blue Milk local juice but off the hook (Blue Steri Stampie)
> 
> Taste may depend on the setup you have, im using Pulse 80w with Dead Rabbit 24ml and flavor for days


@AniDey I agree with @Zee01, TKO Blue Milk FTW!!! Definately the best one in my opinion, and flavor is great on everything I had it in (RDAs and RTAs)

Also consider DIY, there are a few Great recipes on this too! If you do decide to go DIY, then Id recommend this recipe by @Andre, its part of my permanent rotation now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

After two years and two months of fruitless searching, AniDey had almost given up finding that bubblegum milkshake.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

